# My GSD/Wolf Pup



## mosul210

He is 14 weeks old....Here are just a few of his pictures as he grows up. He looks to be a big boy, already at 42 lbs.


----------



## KZoppa

What is his supposed wolf content?


----------



## mosul210

KZoppa said:


> What is his supposed wolf content?


He is a mid-content and if you look closely you can really see the GSD and Wolf traits; For example the slightly larger head, placement of the eyes, not so squared muzzle, etc.. At the same time you can't miss those GSD ears 

Here is another picture of him chilling on the grass. His mother was a black phase so he should also phase his coat from black to gray and eventually almost completely white.


----------



## KZoppa

Are you able to post clearer pictures of him? he's adorable to say the least but the pictures are kinda fuzzy. 

Whats his wolf relation? Timber, grey, etc?


----------



## mosul210

KZoppa said:


> Are you able to post clearer pictures of him? he's adorable to say the least but the pictures are kinda fuzzy.
> 
> Whats his wolf relation? Timber, grey, etc?


Both his parents have Grey wolf, the mother being higher content than the father. Wolfdogs also act very different than your domestic dogs. He is very skittish and untrusting of anyone outside of myself and my wife.


----------



## KZoppa

mosul210 said:


> Both his parents have Grey wolf, the mother being higher content than the father. Wolfdogs also act very different than your domestic dogs. He is very skittish and untrusting of anyone outside of myself and my wife.


 
I understand the personality differences between wolfdogs. They've always intrigued me. Grew up with a wolf dog a couple houses down from me but he didnt fit the norm as far as personality. He adored the neighborhood kids and was pretty social but my understanding was his owners put a great deal of work and time into him and were constantly working with him. 

How big is he estimated to be?


----------



## mosul210

KZoppa said:


> I understand the personality differences between wolfdogs. They've always intrigued me. Grew up with a wolf dog a couple houses down from me but he didnt fit the norm as far as personality. He adored the neighborhood kids and was pretty social but my understanding was his owners put a great deal of work and time into him and were constantly working with him.
> 
> How big is he estimated to be?


That's true, they require a lot of socialization. Romeo is a little larger than your average GSD. His father was 126 lbs, so we are expecting he will get close to the 130 lb mark.


----------



## Loneforce

Beautiful pup!!!


----------



## Dragonwyke

mosul your dog is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! i love this mix, so very much. gsd/wolfdog is so wonderful. i love the way he carries his head when he's moving, that's the way my sasha moves too. that skittishness will work itself out w/socialization and time. you should have excellent partner by the time he's 3-5yrs old. i love these guys. i wish i had the money to have the containment i need for more than one. 

dw


----------



## mosul210

Dragonwyke said:


> mosul your dog is GORGEOUS!!!!!!! i love this mix, so very much. gsd/wolfdog is so wonderful. i love the way he carries his head when he's moving, that's the way my sasha moves too. that skittishness will work itself out w/socialization and time. you should have excellent partner by the time he's 3-5yrs old. i love these guys. i wish i had the money to have the containment i need for more than one.
> 
> dw





Loneforce said:


> Beautiful pup!!!


Thanks guys!....I have always been a fan of GSDs and wolves so it made sense for me to get a wolfdog. I hope to continue to post pictures and see how he matures.


----------



## PaddyD

Very nice.
Gonna be a big un.
Let us know how he is doing as he develops.


----------



## Verivus

Your pup is very cute. I hope you have a lot of experience with wolfdogs. I fail to understand why people want them honestly. I've heard more then enough horror stories. Good luck!


----------



## Falkosmom

Verivus said:


> Your pup is very cute. I hope you have a lot of experience with wolfdogs. I fail to understand why people want them honestly. I've heard more then enough horror stories. Good luck!


I love wolf dogs, but the research I did convinced me not to get one. They are beautiful but the genetics are risky.


----------



## codmaster

mosul210 said:


> Both his parents have Grey wolf, the mother being higher content than the father. Wolfdogs also act very different than your domestic dogs. He is very skittish and untrusting of anyone outside of myself and my wife.


Just curious - why would someone want a hybrid wolf/dog cross? Esp. with the "wild" (assumed) temperament of a wolf.

Wouldn't the "skittishness" of the hybrid be a natural and expected result from the wolf side?


----------



## codmaster

mosul210 said:


> That's true, they require a lot of socialization. Romeo is a little larger than your average GSD. His father was 126 lbs, so we are expecting he will get close to the 130 lb mark.


Your guy is a very cute animal. Would socialisation be enough to make up for the wolf genetics and overcome their "wildness" enough to not display their "wild" behavior when really stressed? I.E. their "prey" drive must be off the charts!


----------



## Verivus

Falkosmom said:


> They are beautiful but the genetics are risky.


Exactly. They are part-wild and thus can be unpredictable and dangerous. A lot more work then your average domestic dog, and potentially a much bigger liability. No amount of socialization and training will get rid of the wildness inherited from their wolf genes, especially in high-content wolfdogs. I would never trust a wolfdog around my dogs or people.


----------



## chelle

Verivus said:


> Your pup is very cute. I hope you have a lot of experience with wolfdogs. I fail to understand why people want them honestly. I've heard more then enough horror stories. Good luck!


Agree and second the "good luck" part!


----------



## cindy_s

He's very cute now. I did know someone in NC that bred hybrids. Very few intigrated into a family pet. Most lived out their lives in a kennel or were put down. Stay on top of socializing and training him. Good luck.


----------



## Falkosmom

cindy_s said:


> He's very cute now. I did know someone in NC that bred hybrids. Very few intigrated into a family pet. Most lived out their lives in a kennel or were put down. Stay on top of socializing and training him. Good luck.


I knew somebody a few years ago that had a hybrid. Good with the family but could not be housebroken, tried to dig dens in everything in the house (think couch), and ultimately was banished to the garage where the destructive tendencys continued. Needless to say, she was being offered free to good home. Don't know if there were ever any takers, lost touch with the owner.


----------



## msvette2u

I must admit I agree - I love wolves, but their place is in the wild, not mixed with domesticated dogs. The fact they are wild and majestic is what we love and admire about them, not that we can buy a "knock off" and set it in our front rooms.

I find the practice of mixing the two abhorrent but as long as there's a market, I suppose it will always be with us. 

Wolf Haven International | Wolf-Dog Hybrids | Think Again Campaign


----------



## Freestep

mosul210 said:


> I have always been a fan of GSDs and wolves so it made sense for me to get a wolfdog.


Hoo boy.

I thought the same thing when I was 19 years old, so I got a wolfdog. Everyone told me not to, but I thought it would be incredibly cool.  It was one of the biggest mistakes of my life and cost me dearly in every way. I can only hope that he lived out a good life with the people who eventually adopted him.

I don't want to get started on the ethics of breeding and selling wolfdogs, so "Good luck" is all I can politely say.


----------



## Konotashi

I think wolves should stay where they belong... in the wild. 

I don't think you need to be told this, but I think it needs to be said. You don't have a domestic pet, you have a wild animal. He should be treated as such. I don't believe any amount of socialization will turn him into a domestic animal. I would not let this hybrid around people, especially when he's older, since that's a ticking time bomb. 

I love dogs, so I'll have dogs. 
I love wolves, so I'll leave them in the wild. 
That only makes sense.


----------



## Dragonwyke

Konotashi said:


> I don't think you need to be told this, but I think it needs to be said. You don't have a domestic pet, you have a wild animal.


if she doesn't need to be told, then why say it? lol and a wolfdog is NOT a wild animal. if it were there wouldn't be sanctuaries for them and they'd be released to the wild. they aren't wild animals. they're domestically bred and raised. no different than taking in a mustang stallion and breeding it to an arabian mare. mustang stallions are killers too. just like the big bad wolf. 

dw


----------



## DharmasMom

Your pup is gorgeous! I don't know how much experience you have with wolf dogs but I i highly recommend this forum.

WOLFDOG FORUM • Index page


I looked into getting a puppy a few years ago and then realized that there was NO WAY I could give one what they need. Containment alone is extensive and expensive. 

That said, they really are fabulous looking animals. I love to lurk on that forum just to see the pics and read the stories from people who take their wolf dogs very seriously.


----------



## mosul210

Wow I see there is still a lot of misunderstanding surrounding wolfdogs.

Wolfdogs like other canine breeds are not for everyone. I researched the breed for many years to include visiting local wolfdog sanctuaries. 

Most wolfdogs are not much different than your northen breeds - husky, malamute, etc.. they love to dig, howl, etc.. Wolfdogs are not human aggressive that is why they would never make a good guard dog. They require much socialization but they are worth it 

I would like to thank all the positive comments and hope to learn all I can about GSD behavior and ownership in the hopes it makes me a better owner.


----------



## rshkr

mosul210 said:


> Wow I see there is still a lot of misunderstanding surrounding wolfdogs.
> 
> Wolfdogs like other canine breeds are not for everyone. I researched the breed for many years to include visiting local wolfdog sanctuaries.
> 
> Most wolfdogs are not much different than your northen breeds - husky, malamute, etc.. they love to dig, howl, etc.. Wolfdogs are not human aggressive that is why they would never make a good guard dog. They require much socialization but they are worth it
> 
> I would like to thank all the positive comments and hope to learn all I can about GSD behavior and ownership in the hopes it makes me a better owner.


most of the peeps on this site has a belief, and if you dont conform to that belief they pile on you, especially if you are new to the site.


----------



## sddeadeye

I have always been a sucker for both wolves and GSD's also. My mom had a low-content (judging from pictures) GSD/wold hybrid growing up and she used to tell me alot of stories about him. After hearing those stories, I knew I was definitely not equipped or prepared to take care of such an animal. My sophomore year of college I was offered a couple internships at wolf sanctuaries and fully intended to go spend my summer at one until a different job offer came up and I turned them down.

Good luck with your pup. I am glad you did thorough research before you got your pup. I wish more people who buy them would do so. I'll stick to my GSD's. 

Welcome to the boards by the way. It is true people here tend to feel very strongly about wolf hybrids, but I hope that doesn't deter you from sticking around and being a part of the forum. I believe there are a couple people here that do own hybrids.


----------



## msvette2u

Misunderstanding? 
No - in fact my information comes straight from a sanctuary that gets calls daily from people wanting to give their "cool looking" dog-wolf mix up.

http://www.wolfhaven.org/ask_yourself_why.php

"Why would you want to own a wolf-dog? Be honest. Could it be the idea of befriending or dominating a "wild" creature; fulfilling a fantasy; or establishing a spiritual connection with nature? Do you think wolf-dogs are "cool-looking" dogs? Whatever the reason, the answer is often tied to a desire for special status or recognition. 

It is our belief, based upon decades of experience, that there are no good reasons for wanting to own a wolf-dog. The fact that a person may have a great deal of fondness for wolves is no justification for the amount of neglect, abuse, confinement, abandonment and euthanization inflicted upon these animals.

In addition, by seeking a bond with wolves through wolf-dog ownership, we are literally loving the real wolf to death. Breeding wolves with dogs does not preserve wild wolf populations, and instead places them at risk by threatening genetic purity and negatively impacting public attitudes toward wolves. As for the wolf-dogs themselves, they are the victims of a highly lucrative pet trade that heavily relies upon a potential owner?s ignorance or disregard of the truth about wolf-dog hybrids."


----------



## Castlemaid

mosul, I can undestand why you are so pleased and proud of your new baby, getting a puppy is always so exciting. I hope he turns out to be everything you want him to be. 

A lot of these responses are in an effort to bring awareness about the special situation that wolfdogs find themselves in for the bigger audience out there. It would be a disservice to people if all they see is "cute pup" and then go out and get themselves a wolf-dog without understanding what they are getting themselves into. If both parents of your pup were unapproachable - that is not a good sign, hope your boy turns out more influenced by his dog genetics than the wolf genetics, but at this age, hard to tell so far. 

For all others, this is a picture thread, so maybe another thread can be started discussing the merits and drawbacks of mixing wolf with GSD.


----------



## mosul210

Unfortunately neglect and unresponsible owners are not limited to wolfdogs. All you have to do is go to your local shelter and see the damage being caused by unresponsbile pet ownership. We have rescue shelters for many breeds to include pit bulls, chihuahuas, dachshunds, etc.. The point is abused and neglected animals are not limited to a specific breed. I for example own a rescue dachshund and 2 chihuahuas.

May I suggest we get back to the intent of the post which is to show our beloved animals in the form of the loving pictures that we take. I respect everyone's opinion so if you have a topic you would like to discuss please post it on the appropriate forum


----------



## Dragonwyke

msvette2u said:


> It is our belief, based upon decades of experience, that there are no good reasons for wanting to own a wolf-dog. The fact that a person may have a great deal of fondness for wolves is no justification for the amount of neglect, abuse, confinement, abandonment and euthanization inflicted upon these animals.


you know, you can't always just assume that everyone is as unprepared, uninformed, and stupid about what they're doing, msvette. not all of us who get into the difficult will give up and throw away a life because that's the easy way out. some of us actually do live up to our responsibilities and actually do love the ones we take into our lives. 

i've also become quite jaded by the human ability to be cruel and irresponsible, but i also recognize when someone has gone out of their way to do research, and give someone the benefit of the doubt until the prove themselves otherwise. your opinion, as strong as it may be, is only one opinion among many. as sharp as it may be, it does not make it right. these dogs are here, they aren't going anywhere. 

wolves crossbreeding w/other species of canines in nature is a known fact, w/dogs, and w/coyotes. no it's not ideal to breed them as pets, but it's done. instead of beating up on people, help to educate and help to place properly. it's not as if our own beloved gsd's weren't in the same boat not so long ago. 

dw


----------



## msvette2u

dw, that quote was taken directly from the website, did you overlook that??
(click the link)
Oh, and there's a ton of "education" at the link as well. Those folks deal with this _daily._


----------



## codmaster

Dragonwyke said:


> if she doesn't need to be told, then why say it? lol and a wolfdog is NOT a wild animal. if it were there wouldn't be sanctuaries for them and they'd be released to the wild. they aren't wild animals. they're domestically bred and raised. no different than taking in a mustang stallion and breeding it to an arabian mare. *mustang stallions are killers too. just like the big bad wolf. *
> 
> dw


 
I was not aware that a mustang kills to eat, nor that they are carnivores!


----------



## msvette2u

> if it were there wouldn't be sanctuaries for them and they'd be released to the wild


There's sanctuaries for them (and for wolves) because they _are_ wild, and can't be adopted out (without huge liability issues) nor can they, or wolves that have been imprinted, be turned loose in the wild. 
No wild animal, once imprinted, can go to living in the wild.


----------



## Dragonwyke

codmaster said:


> I was not aware that a mustang kills to eat, nor that they are carnivores!


the kill in self-defense, for mating rights and for best grazing territory. excuse me for not being more specific. 

dw


----------



## codmaster

Dragonwyke said:


> you know, you can't always just assume that everyone is as unprepared, uninformed, and stupid about what they're doing, msvette. not all of us who get into the difficult will give up and throw away a life because that's the easy way out. some of us actually do live up to our responsibilities and actually do love the ones we take into our lives.
> 
> i've also become quite jaded by the human ability to be cruel and irresponsible, but i also recognize when someone has gone out of their way to do research, and give someone the benefit of the doubt until the prove themselves otherwise. your opinion, as strong as it may be, is only one opinion among many. as sharp as it may be, it does not make it right. *these dogs are here,* they aren't going anywhere.
> 
> wolves crossbreeding w/other species of canines in nature is a known fact, w/dogs, and w/coyotes. no it's not ideal to breed them as pets, but it's done. instead of beating up on people, help to educate and help to place properly. *it's not as if our own beloved gsd's weren't in the same boat not so long ago. *dw


The GSD is in the "same boat" as a hybrid of two different species? I knew that there are some folks that might consider "Show" and "Working" lines to be different, but i never thought that it would go that far!

*BTW, these hybrids are NOT DOGS!* They are a hybrid species! (with an often unpredictable mix of the characteristics and traits of each parent!)


----------



## Dragonwyke

msvette2u said:


> dw, that quote was taken directly from the website, did you overlook that??
> (click the link)
> Oh, and there's a ton of "education" at the link as well. Those folks deal with this _daily._


actually i did realize that was from website. you quoted it making it your opinion as well. i know this site well, as it is one of my own informational resources. 

dw


----------



## Dragonwyke

codmaster said:


> The GSD is in the "same boat" as a hybrid of two different species? I knew that there are some folks that might consider "Show" and "Working" lines to be different, but i never thought that it would go that far!
> 
> *BTW, these hybrids are NOT DOGS!* They are a hybrid species! (with an often unpredictable mix of the characteristics and traits of each parent!)



i said the gsd WAS in the same boat not so long ago as the original mixing of the breed included wolves. 

wolfdogs are not hybrids as they are not interspecies breeding. wolves and dogs are both canines - they are the same species w/only .o4% difference in dna which means they produce perfectly reproductive viable offspring whereas a hybrid (like a mule or liger or tiglon) is born sterile. 

dw


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Cute puppy. Wow, people, It is a PICTURE thread. Why assume that the OP is a horrible owner with no knowledge and going to dump the dog when the going gets tough. This forum is just getting worse and worse regarding bullying.


----------



## Dragonwyke

VonKromeHaus said:


> Cute puppy. Wow, people, It is a PICTURE thread. Why assume that the OP is a horrible owner with no knowledge and going to dump the dog when the going gets tough. This forum is just getting worse and worse regarding bullying.



thank you thank you thank you


----------



## martemchik

Let's be serious for a moment, as GSD owners we're upset because this person has a "dog" that is more BA than ours is. We're so used to owing the baddest dog on the planet that it upsets us when there is a dog that is potentially cooler than what we have. As owners of GSDs we get respect from most dog people for owning the breed, now someone has a dog that would get even more respect.

It's really awesome that you've got a beautiful hybrid pup and that you're willing to do the work that he requires. Do I agree with breeding these animals? No, but when its done, they need homes and I'm happy you gave him one. I hope he turns out to be everything you want in an animal and although I don't understand it, its cool that you want something like that.

I also don't get why people get upset when others are stating their opinion. Msvette has some strong opinions and lets them be known, but in this case I get where she's coming from. She's a rescue person, and every dog she sees has SOME chance of getting a home. The wolf/dog hybrid has very little if not no chance of finding a home, and I'm sure that the "failure" rate of the first owner is much higher in wolfdogs than it is in any other breed of dog (no stats to back that up, just an observation/common sense). Many of the owners are probably not as educated as OP or even Dragonwyke is about the breed and it leads to failure. Think of the failure rate of GSD owners when they don't do their research and then take it to the next level for a wolfdog.

If someone would start a new thread about this it would be pretty sweet, don't really want to ruin a good picture thread with this commentary.


----------



## msvette2u

> If someone would start a new thread about this it would be pretty sweet, don't really want to ruin a good picture thread with this commentary.


Agreed.
And my problem is with the selfish mentality that people want what they want, when they want it (and often it's a status symbol), this is why backyard breeders/unscrupulous breeders/puppy mills exist. 

If the OP is prepared to keep this animal for life, and make it a pet, fine. I have made no assumptions about his or her character or if they are a bad or good owner.

But my strong reaction is to the nature of the beast in our country right now, that demands such awful breeding practices, no matter what the "breed" or species involved. Because as much as I hate puppy mills and people who churn out puppies _simply because they can,_ I know in my heart of hearts that if there were no market for these creatures (and often "top dollar", as much as a well-bred purebred), there would not be people breeding them.


----------



## Rua

Sheesh. How did I know this was gonna spiral into another one of "those" threads?

Lovely pup, OP. Wish you the very best with him and I hope you haven't been scared off by the stronger opinions stated here.


----------



## LaneyB

Mosul210 - Very cute puppy. 
Do you have any pictures or a website to see the parents? Just curious - I don't know much about wolf hybrids and would love to see what they look like full grown.
And did you say this puppy will eventually be white?


----------



## Fafhrd

mosul210 said:


> Wow I see there is still a lot of misunderstanding surrounding wolfdogs.
> 
> Wolfdogs like other canine breeds are not for everyone. I researched the breed for many years to include visiting local wolfdog sanctuaries.
> 
> Most wolfdogs are not much different than your northen breeds - husky, malamute, etc.. they love to dig, howl, etc.. Wolfdogs are not human aggressive that is why they would never make a good guard dog. They require much socialization but they are worth it
> 
> I would like to thank all the positive comments and hope to learn all I can about GSD behavior and ownership in the hopes it makes me a better owner.


I'm certainly no expert, but Karloff and Kyra play often with three wolf/GSD hybrids, and all three have excellent temperaments. They are playful but not at all aggressive. My dogs have met a couple other hybrids with good temperaments as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

rshkr said:


> most of the peeps on this site has a belief, and if you dont conform to that belief they pile on you, especially if you are new to the site.


:thinking: I see you're a new member - I've been here for 9 years and I can assure you that there is a VERY wide range of opinions on the board. People don't "pile" on simply because they have differing beliefs, but some opinions carry more weight because they have knowledge and experience behind them. 

I guess if you're on the other end of that it can seem like you're being piled on, but generally if almost all the posts disagree with you (the general "you", not anyone in particular), then it might be a good idea to re-examine your beliefs and/or the way you're doing things because you could be wrong.


----------



## GatorDog

Fafhrd said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but Karloff and Kyra play often with three wolf/GSD hybrids, and all three have excellent temperaments. They are playful but not at all aggressive. My dogs have met a couple other hybrids with good temperaments as well.


I have met a lot of people who say that they have "wolf hybrids" when in reality it is just some sort of GSD/Husky mix with no known lineage. I have actually only met 2 out of probably 10-12 people that I actually believed when they told me their dog was a wolf mix, and that was solely based on the temperament of the dog. 

Could the owners of those dogs prove that they were actually hybrids? Just curious..


----------



## msvette2u

GatorDog said:


> I have met a lot of people who say that they have "wolf hybrids" when in reality it is just some sort of GSD/Husky mix with no known lineage. I have actually only met 2 out of probably 10-12 people that I actually believed when they told me their dog was a wolf mix, and that was solely based on the temperament of the dog.
> 
> Could the owners of those dogs prove that they were actually hybrids? Just curious..


Probably the case. People thought our large longhaired GSD (almost all black) was a wolf. 

Huskies are actually fairly social, outgoing and friendly dogs.


----------



## Miss Molly May

mosul210 said:


> He is 14 weeks old....Here are just a few of his pictures as he grows up. He looks to be a big boy, already at 42 lbs.


 
He is adorable!!!:wub: Welcome to the forum! Please post more pics as he grows


----------



## iBaman

All I have to say is this: Opinions are like armpits-everyone has one, and they all stink.

That being said, congrats on your pup, OP! He's sooo cute, and I hope he's everything you dream of!


----------



## Miss Molly May

iBaman said:


> All I have to say is this: Opinions are like armpits-everyone has one, and they all stink.
> 
> That being said, congrats on your pup, OP! He's sooo cute, and I hope he's everything you dream of!


LOL good one!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jelpy

He's beautiful, and fascinating to look at. I'm not a structure type person at all when it comes to dogs (you know..."Has the classical backskull but lacks appropriate proportions vis a vis the muzzle....blah blah") but looking at him even I can see difference between your pup and a full german shepherd. I saw one hybrid once and it was very unnerving. He was massive , very quiet and didn't do anything but watch me walk to his human's house. It was the sheer intensity that got to me. He didn't budge a muscle, he didn't growl or bark, he focused solely on me and I got this extremely unsettling sense of restraint. These folks lived in an area where their neighbor was almost a mile away, and I could see why they kept this big fella around. If I had been up to no good I would have skedaddled immediately. He was beautiful, though. 

Jelpy


----------



## NancyJ

rshkr said:


> most of the peeps on this site has a belief, and if you dont conform to that belief they pile on you, especially if you are new to the site.


No, a *few* people will frequently jump on new folks.......most people are polite and helpful when they can be. I definitely know precious little about raising a wolf hybrid though and think that would be some specialized raising...so, not knowing, there is not anything I can add.


----------



## Courtney

He looks like a very playful little guy, very handsome indeed


----------



## mosul210

LaneyB said:


> Mosul210 - Very cute puppy.
> Do you have any pictures or a website to see the parents? Just curious - I don't know much about wolf hybrids and would love to see what they look like full grown.
> And did you say this puppy will eventually be white?


First of all thanks!....Like some people stated these animals are here whether we want it or not. I don't recommend this breed to just anyone, but with some knowledge, love, and understanding anyone can be a responsible owner.

Yes, he is what you call a black phase - his coat will phase from black to gray and eventually white I will try to post a few pics; I also have pics of the parents to post.


----------



## Catu

jocoyn said:


> No, a *few* people will frequently jump on new folks.......most people are polite and helpful when they can be. I definitely know precious little about raising a wolf hybrid though and think that would be some specialized raising...so, not knowing, there is not anything I can add.


And you quickly learn to recognize them. You can put them on an "ignore list" but lets admit it... their posts make for a lot of daily amusement 

It will be interesting to see your puppy grow into his "black phase"


----------



## fuzzybunny

Such a cute puppy OP! I look forward to seeing many more as he grows. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Freestep

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I guess if you're on the other end of that it can seem like you're being piled on, but generally if almost all the posts disagree with you (the general "you", not anyone in particular), then it might be a good idea to re-examine your beliefs and/or the way you're doing things because you could be wrong.


Nicely said. I notice most of the people who think they are getting "piled on" are new members... presumably, these are people who are new to the breed and are looking to gain knowledge, insight, and education. Thing is, in order to attain these things, people need to have an open mind and listen to those who have been there and done that. If the more knowledgable people disgagree with a new member, it's of no benefit to assume they are just being "mean", or "piling on" or whatever. Could it be, perhaps, that they know what they are talking about? 

The "poor me, everyone's picking on me" kind of attitude makes it less and less appealing for those with knowledge and experience to share. When someone asks for help and then slaps the helper in the face, it's downright rude.

Anyway, back to the topic. Yes, wolf hybrids can be exceedingly beautiful animals, and this pup is no exception.


----------



## llombardo

mosul210 said:


> First of all thanks!....Like some people stated these animals are here whether we want it or not. I don't recommend this breed to just anyone, but with some knowledge, love, and understanding anyone can be a responsible owner.
> 
> Yes, he is what you call a black phase - his coat will phase from black to gray and eventually white I will try to post a few pics; I also have pics of the parents to post.


I would be very interested in seeing more pictures He is a BEAUTIFUL dog Even though some people don't agree that this is a dog to have(I would never attempt it either-only because I prefer to have more then one dog at a time and cats-a wolfs bite force is too big), I have had contact with wolf mixes and a pure wolf...and let me tell you it amazed me that they were such well behaved good animals. So anything is possible if you have the right resources, patience, and love Good Luck!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

First, I'd like to say GORGEOUS puppy!!! 

I for one, think Mosul could end up educating a few us here, and it will be interesting to watch his puppy grow and develop. The majority of us here have never and probably will never, own a wolf/gsd but because we are gsd's lovers, we tend to love wolves as well.

While I'm not an advocate of breeding them, they are here, this puppy has a home What's done is done.

I'm more interested in seeing how he grows and develops. 

Mosul maybe you should consider starting a blog of some sort, so those of us interested, can read updates and such..

Good luck withhim, he's gorgeous


----------



## Acejin

mosul210 said:


> Yes, he is what you call a black phase - his coat will phase from black to gray and eventually white I will try to post a few pics; I also have pics of the parents to post.


Are you sure? It sounds very strange changing from absolute black color to snow-white color - that`s a significant change in colors and I doubt it will happen but if it does, it would be stunning!
I think it's very challenging to try and raise a hybrid and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Freestep

Acejin said:


> Are you sure? It sounds very strange changing from absolute black color to snow-white color - that`s a significant change in colors and I doubt it will happen


Yep, it sounds like a bit of hooey to me.

I have seen wolves who were black as pups, turn grey as adults, and continue to grey around their muzzle, head, and feet just as some dogs turn grey as they age. But from jet black to snow white? I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Dainerra

codmaster said:


> Your guy is a very cute animal. Would socialisation be enough to make up for the wolf genetics and overcome their "wildness" enough to not display their "wild" behavior when really stressed? I.E. their "prey" drive must be off the charts!


In "Dogs Decoded" on Nova, they talked about a study in Russia(?) where wolf cubs were raised from birth by humans, exactly as if they were dogs. At a certain age, they all displayed the same wolf traits - wariness of humans, prey drive, etc. It was something like 4 months old, maybe less. And that wasn't even with stress involved - just normal day to day life.


----------



## Freestep

Yep. Wolves are wired differently than domestic dogs. No matter how much you attempt to socialize, train and manage them, they will never be dogs... unless you begin a 40,000 year breeding program to make a wolf that behaves like a dog.

Oh, wait! It's already been done.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

have you ever seen arabs (horses),,? they are normally dark/greyish and turn white as they mature


----------



## mosul210

Freestep said:


> Yep, it sounds like a bit of hooey to me.
> 
> I have seen wolves who were black as pups, turn grey as adults, and continue to grey around their muzzle, head, and feet just as some dogs turn grey as they age. But from jet black to snow white? I'll believe that when I see it.


Here is a good example of a black phase phasing to almost white (you can google may other examples). By the way all black wolves phase but not all wolfdogs phase it all depends if the wolfdog inheritted the traits.


----------



## mosul210

Here is another example of a black phase. This pup was born black and started to phase before she was a year old. You can tell she will be extremely gray/white in just a few years. BTW some of these animals belong to friends of mine in the wolfdog community.


----------



## Acejin

mosul210 said:


> Here is a good example of a black phase phasing to almost white (you can google may other examples). By the way all black wolves phase but not all wolfdogs phase it all depends if the wolfdog inheritted the traits.


Well, I'm sure I'm not color blind but the wolf in that picture is totally grey!
More likely your dog will grow to something like this:


----------



## mosul210

Acejin said:


> Well, I'm sure I'm not color blind but the wolf in that picture is totally grey!
> More likely your dog will grow to something like this:


Lol...I think we are grown enough not to argue about color shades...That wolf you posted though looks awesome, I would not mind in the least if my dog looks half that impressive when grown 

Hopefully I can keep this thread on track and avoid topics that should be discussed on the appropriate forum.


----------



## mosul210

mosul210 said:


> Here is another example of a black phase. This pup was born black and started to phase before she was a year old. You can tell she will be extremely gray/white in just a few years. BTW some of these animals belong to friends of mine in the wolfdog community.


Beleive it or not this is the same female just a few years later. You can begin to imagine what she will look like in a couple of years.


----------



## llombardo

So now you have my attention and I find this very intriguing When they phase into other colors is it an undercoat that over takes the top coat during a shedding season or do they just change colors..forgive me for being really naive here I'm just curious because I have a dog that turns different colors at different times...in the summer she has a red tint to her and that goes away in the fall. But her under coat is gray and when I shave her down she is a completely different color..she no longer is black at all Her undercoat also feels different then the top coat..I almost prefer the undercoat, but she's too difficult to groom all the time


----------



## Acejin

mosul210 said:


> Lol...I think we are grown enough not to argue about color shades...That wolf you posted though looks awesome, I would not mind in the least if my dog looks half that impressive when grown
> 
> Hopefully I can keep this thread on track and avoid topics that should be discussed on the appropriate forum.


I'm just saying there's a big difference between gray and white, The structure of your dog face and body looks the same as the stunning black wolf in the picture. 
Anyway, I hope you continue to update so we can see how he develops, he's going to be huge!


----------



## Freestep

mosul210 said:


> Here is a good example of a black phase phasing to almost white


Maybe my computer monitor is WAY off, but that picture looks far from "almost white" to me.

Not that it matters, I just hope you aren't disappointed if your pup doesn't turn white like the breeder promised.


----------



## mosul210

llombardo said:


> So now you have my attention and I find this very intriguing When they phase into other colors is it an undercoat that over takes the top coat during a shedding season or do they just change colors..forgive me for being really naive here I'm just curious because I have a dog that turns different colors at different times...in the summer she has a red tint to her and that goes away in the fall. But her under coat is gray and when I shave her down she is a completely different color..she no longer is black at all Her undercoat also feels different then the top coat..I almost prefer the undercoat, but she's too difficult to groom all the time


Technically Gray and Sable wolves also phase but its most noticeable with the blacks. The phasing is also permanent so I would imagine the inner and outer coat phase at the same time. Are you saying your dog's color goes through different hues? Neat! I would love to see some pics. Send me a link or pics


----------



## mosul210

Acejin said:


> I'm just saying there's a big difference between gray and white, The structure of your dog face and body looks the same as the stunning black wolf in the picture.
> Anyway, I hope you continue to update so we can see how he develops, he's going to be huge!


He does resemble him, but I can definitely see some doggie features in my boy. I would love for him to look like that though 

Most definitely, I will continue to update.


----------



## msvette2u

mosul210 said:


> Lol...I think we are grown enough not to argue about color shades...That wolf you posted though looks awesome, I would not mind in the least if my dog looks half that impressive when grown
> 
> Hopefully I can keep this thread on track and avoid topics that should be discussed on the appropriate forum.


Mosul, if you're going to state something as if it's a fact, then be prepared to have to defend that if it sounds like "hooey" as someone else mentioned.
This is a discussion forum. It's not an "everyone agree with the OP no matter what" forum!
You are the one who went all off topic talking about colors, so it's fair to discuss colors right along with you, that is not arguing, that's saying, "hey this doesn't sound right!"

BTW, a google search finds this - 


> Color Phase - The color of an animal's pelage (fur), which is determined by genetics and may vary within a population. White, gray and black color phases may be seen within the same gray wolf population. In the Western Great Lakes region, about 98 percent of the gray wolf population exhibits the gray phase, with the occasional occurrence of white or black phases. The predominant color phase within a population often corresponds to the overall color of its environment. For example, the white color phase is predominant in arctic regions.* The word "phase" does not imply that a wolf changes color.*


http://www.wolf.org/wolves/learn/basic/glossary.asp


----------



## llombardo

mosul210 said:


> Technically Gray and Sable wolves also phase but its most noticeable with the blacks. The phasing is also permanent so I would imagine the inner and outer coat phase at the same time. Are you saying your dog's color goes through different hues? Neat! I would love to see some pics. Send me a link or pics



My dog doesn't even have wolf in her(technically) and she changes colors(she is black most of the time)...woo hoo:happyboogie:


----------



## mosul210

llombardo said:


> My dog doesn't even have wolf in her(technically) and she changes colors(she is black most of the time)...woo hoo:happyboogie:


Nice!


----------



## Zoeys momma

I knew several wolf hybrids...growing up..They were amazing,.... But that being said..My choice for me..I wouldn't have one. I am not capable. But I know several people who could raise them and have awesome pets. 
Your pup is beautiful. I wish you all the best and enjoy watching your pup grow. Sending u big hugs


----------



## llombardo

msvette2u said:


> Mosul, if you're going to state something as if it's a fact, then be prepared to have to defend that if it sounds like "hooey" as someone else mentioned.
> This is a discussion forum. It's not an "everyone agree with the OP no matter what" forum!
> You are the one who went all off topic talking about colors, so it's fair to discuss colors right along with you, that is not arguing, that's saying, "hey this doesn't sound right!"
> 
> BTW, a google search finds this -
> 
> 
> International Wolf Center Learn - Glossary


This is crazy.....


I'm not understanding why you are questioning the original poster? They don't have to defend anything they do or say, they came here and posted a picture of their new dog What was a proud moment for them turned into a very opinionated discussion on why these aren't good dogs. The OP stated something and all of the sudden because someone didn't believe it the OP has to prove it? Who cares if it sounds like "hooey" to someone else? The OP sounds like they know what they are talking about and are confident that they can raise this beautiful dog the right way. The OP didn't go off topic talking about the colors either, someone asked about the parents and were inquisitive as to the color changes. There is a big difference in someone questioning the process and someone else questioning that it even exists..the poor OP has shown pictures to prove their point. The OP never asked for anyone's opinion on the breed and yet several were given...I never got the feeling after reading all of the posts that the OP thought everyone should agree with them. In fact I think that the OP did a good job of staying on topic and was a bigger person then some others here.


----------



## Appaim

He's a handsome pup, please continue to post pics.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Dragonwyke said:


> if she doesn't need to be told, then why say it? lol and a wolfdog is NOT a wild animal. if it were there wouldn't be sanctuaries for them and they'd be released to the wild. they aren't wild animals. they're domestically bred and raised. no different than taking in a mustang stallion and breeding it to an arabian mare. mustang stallions are killers too. just like the big bad wolf.
> 
> dw


Wrong. They cannot be released into the wild because they were not raised by wild parents who taught them how to hunt and survive. Sanctuaries exist because wolfdogs rarely do well in neither domestic or wild... they are caught in between, expected to be something they are not.

I strongly disagree with breeding wolfdogs.


----------



## msvette2u

> I'm not understanding why you are questioning the original poster?


I don't know, I guess I take just about everything I read on here with a grain of salt, like many others here. I don't blindly accept it all as gospel truth and because I know something (have studied some!) about wolves, when I see misinformation, I feel this weird need to point it out, again, as others did here, not just myself.

A color phase, in a wolf, does not mean the wolf in the lower 48 is going to turn from pure black to pure white, because to do that would mean certain death to an animal who isn't in the snow 24/7.
Evolution saw to it that the weakest of the species is weeded out and a wolf that sticks out like a sore thumb isn't going to make it very long. Albinism is all but non-existent out there in nature for the same reasons.

Arctic foxes might be said to actually "phase" (in the terminology the OP is using) from brown in the summer to white in the winter, and ptarmigans, who also change from brown to white in the winter, but not wolves.


----------



## Shaina

> Some Wolves, especially dark furred Wolves, have phases where their pelt lightens significantly during certain seasons or as they age. A black-phase Wolf starts life with a very dark or black pelt which may become lighter in the summer and then darken again in the winter. A dark or black-phase Wolf's fur also tends to lighten with age and may become light gray, or even white, as the Wolf reaches his or her senior years.


WolfHowl.Org ~ Lupine Anatomy


??


----------



## mosul210

msvette2u said:


> A color phase, in a wolf, does not mean the wolf in the lower 48 is going to turn from pure black to pure white, because to do that would mean certain death to an animal who isn't in the snow 24/7.
> Evolution saw to it that the weakest of the species is weeded out and a wolf that sticks out like a sore thumb isn't going to make it very long. .


Yawn!....We can all use google and pull quotes such as "Dr Barsh ruled out camouflage, as wolves have few natural predators, and there is no evidence that a black coat color leads to any increase in hunting success rates." - As listed in wikipedia. So your theory or proposal that phasing is natural selection is very questionable to put it nicely.

I believe there is another thread about wolf hybrids in which we can discuss this in. I am going to respectfully give you the benefit of the doubt and say you are mature enough to discuss this topic there and not jack my picture thread. Thanks for being mature and I look forward to adult discussions in the proper forum.


----------



## codmaster

mosul210 said:


> Lol...I think we are grown enough not to argue about color shades...That wolf you posted though looks awesome, I would not mind in the least if my dog looks half that impressive when grown
> 
> Hopefully I can keep this thread on track and *avoid topics that should be discussed on the appropriate forum.*


 
Heh! Heh! Heh!

Probably a good idea for you!


----------



## codmaster

mosul210 said:


> Yawn!....We can all use google and pull quotes such as "Dr Barsh ruled out camouflage, as wolves have few natural predators, and there is no evidence that a black coat color leads to any increase in hunting success rates." - As listed in wikipedia. So your theory or proposal that phasing is natural selection is very questionable *to put it nicely*.
> 
> I believe there is another thread about wolf hybrids in which we can discuss this in. I am going to *respectfully* give you the benefit of the doubt and say you are mature enough to discuss this topic there and not jack my picture thread. Thanks for *being mature* and I look forward to adult discussions in the proper forum.


 
More


----------



## msvette2u

> So your theory or proposal that phasing is natural selection is very questionable to put it nicely.


Mosul, it's the theory of evolution, but maybe you find that a joke as well?
As to your use of the term "phasing" it is quite incorrect in the way you are using it. The color "phase" in a wolf doesn't mean the wolf changes color, it simply describes the primary colors of the pack members.


----------



## PupperLove

Mosul210, your pup is gorgeous! I hope everything works out for you and the pup. I would love to see more pictures as he grows up as well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

You're pup is very handsome! I look forward to watching him grow! Please keep posting pictures of him!

Wolves are hybrids are fascinating to me. I actually used to research them a lot back a few years ago. I love learning about them! Seems like you know a lot about them and I respect that. Most do not research them beforehand, which ends badly for all involved. My good friend rescued a young puppy back in Colorado in 2006. He is a wolf/GSD hybrid. He's pure black with some grey markings. Beautiful dog and absolutely fantastic personality!!! Even to this day, they've never had an issue with him. If you understand them and realize they are not 100% like your average household dog... they can turn out to be amazing dogs and companions! Not for me, but I do not see them as impossible.

Good luck with your pup! 


Btw... I love black phases... the change is really interesting! Start off pitch black and end up (some) completely white by the time they are elderly. Fascinating!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Beautiful pup! I noticed your thread on the wolf dog forum! Please keep posting pictures!!


----------



## Fafhrd

GatorDog said:


> Could the owners of those dogs prove that they were actually hybrids? Just curious..


I expect they could if they did a DNA test. The three dogs I spoke of are owned by two different men, but they came from the same breeder. Both of the owners are intelligent, and I doubt that they were misled by the breeder just as I doubt that the OP was misled. 



GatorDog said:


> I have met a lot of people who say that they have "wolf hybrids" when in reality it is just some sort of GSD/Husky mix with no known lineage. I have actually only met 2 out of probably 10-12 people that I actually believed when they told me their dog was a wolf mix, and that was solely based on the temperament of the dog.


If your belief is "solely based on the temperament of the dog," as opposed to DNA testing or other information, is it possible that you place too much confidence in your knowledge of hybrid temperament? I know there are experts on wolf temperament (though I admit I'm a bit surprised at how many wolf experts there are on this board), but how many true experts are there on hybrid temperament? After all, there are myriad variations on dog temperament even before the wolf gene is mixed in.

In any event, I stand by my original statement. I believe these three dogs are wolf hybrids, and I can attest to their good temperaments based on several contact hours. I believe the male is about four years old and the two females about three. Maybe when they get older bad behavior will present itself.


----------



## Falkosmom

Coworker had a wolf hybrid as a child, they found her....


----------



## marshies

Very cool animal you have there. I think I can definitely learn a lot from you in terms of managing behavior and environment.

Your attitude is also quite refreshing!


----------



## mosul210

Thanks for all the positive responses; I am here to learn about GSDs but if people can also learn something from me that will be a plus.

Here is one I took of my pup earlier this week. Sometimes he likes to trott around the yard. I also like to take him into the woods behind my house, but we always have to be careful of the critters that live there.


----------



## PupperLove

I love his white paws...how is his temperment? Have you owned 'regular' dogs before so you have something to compare his temperment to? Just curious!


----------



## mosul210

PupperLove said:


> I love his white paws...how is his temperment? Have you owned 'regular' dogs before so you have something to compare his temperment to? Just curious!


Thanks.....I have not owned a large dog in a while, as a child I did have some GSD mixes (never owned a purebred GSD).

From what I am learning here he is not much more different than your standard GSD pup. One difference is the howling, I am thankful to have understanding neighbors


----------



## llombardo

mosul210 said:


> Thanks.....I have not owned a large dog in a while, as a child I did have some GSD mixes (never owned a purebred GSD).
> 
> From what I am learning here he is not much more different than your standard GSD pup. One difference is the howling, I am thankful to have understanding neighbors


My GSD is very vocal, when she first started her "talking" I was taken by surprise because she sounded like a husky!!


----------



## OriginalWacky

What a gorgeous little guy, I'll look forward to seeing many more pictures of him. (Not gonna debate anything I think about hybrids here.) I'll be especially interested in hearing about how you're training him, and how he is doing with socialization.


----------



## sashadog

Dainerra said:


> In "Dogs Decoded" on Nova, they talked about a study in Russia(?) where wolf cubs were raised from birth by humans, exactly as if they were dogs. At a certain age, they all displayed the same wolf traits - wariness of humans, prey drive, etc. It was something like 4 months old, maybe less. And that wasn't even with stress involved - just normal day to day life.


I watched that too! It was an incredible study with some very telling results...


----------



## Twyla

mosul210 said:


> Thanks.....I have not owned a large dog in a while, as a child I did have some GSD mixes (never owned a purebred GSD).
> 
> From what I am learning here he is not much more different than your standard GSD pup. One difference is the howling, I am thankful to have understanding neighbors


I don't know about the howling. Let a siren go by here, Woolf can go forever with the howling lol. Has even got my lab to start howling. Although I can only imagine what your pup would do.

I agree with what another has said. Start a blog thread on your pup's development, include all the good and not so good. It will give all of us some insight into what the similarities and differences are.

Your pup is gorgeous, I can't wait to see more pictures and hopefully some videos as well of him.


----------



## msvette2u

Huskies also howl, they don't even bark, really, it's more of a yelp and then a howl. It's pretty eerie if you're not expecting it


----------



## krystyne73

mosul210 said:


> Thanks for all the positive responses; I am here to learn about GSDs but if people can also learn something from me that will be a plus.
> 
> Here is one I took of my pup earlier this week. Sometimes he likes to trott around the yard. I also like to take him into the woods behind my house, but we always have to be careful of the critters that live there.


:wub::wub::wub:Love your new pup! If you look at my pics I have of Sasha, she looks a lot like your pup ( Sasha was a black WL GSD but many, many people would ask me if she was a wolfdog).
WolfDogs have always caught my eye but I researched it and all the breeders I spoke to said a 10ft fence was a must....containment was too much of a commitment for me. 

I am definitely looking forward to more pics as your cute:wild: puppy grows!!


----------



## FlyByNight

Cute pup! I will add briefly, because I have yet to look at the other thread... and I apologize if it's been covered. But wolves do very much fade in pigment as they age. Here is a wolf "Kiri," who was solid black as a young pup and young adult. He faded to a two-tone in middle age, then to very light grey/nearly white as a senior.


















His brother Socrates was a standard grey who also turned almost white as a senior.


















The difference is it happens more noticeably at a younger age in blacks. Here is Kiri at only 2 years: 










Both of these individuals I met while acting as an intern at Wolf Park - their color at that age was only a shade of difference between them, even though they were born so different.

Most dogs, on the other hand, tend to hold their black pigment much longer.

ETA: hybrids tend to hold their color longer than pure wolves.This is an 8 year old, approx. 50% wolf/dog hybrid:


----------



## mosul210

Here is a picture of my boy flying through the grass


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Beautiful! I can't wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## Stosh

We used to live out in the mountains in CO and we had a dog who's mother was 1/2 wolf 1/2 husky and the father was full black lab. Satin was an amazing creature- totally devoted and loving to us and it was so interesting to see the wolf instincts. She would spend a few hours each morning traveling the perimeter of what she considered her territory, was a fabulous hunter and great protector. We did have the perfect situation for her and while she had a good outlet for her 'wild side', she would not have adapted to a normal home setting. Your pup is gorgeous and I hope you have as good an experience as we had.


----------



## mosul210

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Beautiful! I can't wait to see how he grows up!


Thanks!....Here are couple of pics of my 15wk male and my 6wk old female.


----------



## Castlemaid

You mean, you have _two puppies?_


----------



## sashadog

Now there's two??


----------



## Narny

Oh dear... I would advise you to read the thread "So you think you want two puppies"... or something like that. Its a sticky I know for sure.

EDIT**** I found the link to the sticky... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/158118-id-love-get-two-puppies-once.html


----------



## mosul210

Castlemaid said:


> You mean, you have _two puppies?_





sashadog said:


> Now there's two??


 
Lol...Yeah...The family loves them, we are blessed to have them. Of course I recommend any new owner to do their research before obtaining any animal.


----------



## Toffifay

The puppies are beautiful and look healthy, I wish you the very best of luck! May I ask if you are going to have them altered? I'm just curious....


----------



## gregalabama

I had a wolf/husky for 14 years (RIP). If you want this dog to be people friendly, you are going to have to keep it around people as a pup almost all the time. IF you do not, the dog will remain skittish and perhaps become a fear biter. 

On a legal note, you are subjected to strict liability for any action the dog may take towards people or their chattel. I HIGHLY suggest getting this wonderful puppy in a social atmosphere as often as you can as a puppy and continue to do so as long as things seem good. 

My dog was wonderful around people she trusted (accepted into the pack) but if she did not trust them, they were not in the pack. Oddly I could never get her on good terms with yankees, canadians, or african americans. 

If you want any further information, you can email me at buchanan (D0T) greg @t gmail dotcom.


----------



## GatorDog

You have a 6 week old puppy? Where is her mother?


----------



## mosul210

Great input guys. The statement that they require much socialization is correct. I am trying to expose my boy to as much interaction as possiblel. We go for walks around the neighborhood almost daily - will try to post some vids.

My girl is currently 6 weeks now and with her mother. We have chosen not to separate them until she is 8 weeks old and done with her 2nd series of vaccinations.


----------



## GatorDog

mosul210 said:


> Great input guys. The statement that they require much socialization is correct. I am trying to expose my boy to as much interaction as possiblel. We go for walks around the neighborhood almost daily - will try to post some vids.
> 
> My girl is currently 6 weeks now and with her mother. We have chosen not to separate them until she is 8 weeks old and done with her 2nd series of vaccinations.


Phew! Well they're both very pretty dogs. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Nickyb

Wow, stunning dog i have to say!!!! I think you should start a new thread with all pictures and less people trying to act as if they are dog behaviorists specialists.

I'm glad you are taking this serious and are viewing this and the other forum for more information. disregard the negative thoughts and doubts some members may have on you.

I laugh when i see people that are ignorant like this, they don't know you, your abilities or dog training background, they dont know the dog, its behavior, characteristics nor personality. but they will be the first to tell you that your wrong, you can't do this and you shouldn't. 

ps.. more pics please!!!!!!


----------



## mosul210

Nickyb said:


> Wow, stunning dog i have to say!!!! I think you should start a new thread with all pictures and less people trying to act as if they are dog behaviorists specialists.
> 
> ps.. more pics please!!!!!!


Thanks for the positive comments. Here is picture of him with his favorite toy.


----------



## mosul210

This thread has some of his earlier pics so its a good way to see how he has grown and changed.

This is the most current pic taken this past wkend:


----------



## krystyne73

Gorgeous!!


----------



## bianca

Wowzer he is stunning :wub:


----------



## mosul210

Just a couple of updated pics of my pups. My male is now 19 weeks and my female 9 weeks. Having my 19 week old first totally prepared me for my 9 week old female as she is doing the same things he did at the same age. So far they get along great. Here they are together.


----------



## Bear L

Your puppies look great! I met a man walking his wolf dog while walking my 8 lbs pekingese mutt few yrs ago. It had quite a presence and stood motionless while I and the owner chatted. It totally ignored my pekingese and seemed relax and calm. For that 3 minutes we chatted, the dog behaved better than my GSD puppy.


----------



## Bear L

If you ever post some videos I'd love to watch it.


----------



## Whisper

Wow! How absolutely gorgeous! How big is your male now?


----------



## OriginalWacky

WOW! He has grown so much!


----------



## marshies

WHAT a bear! He looks much bigger and much more mature in terms of body proportions and size than my 8 month old GSD.


----------



## mosul210

Whisper said:


> Wow! How absolutely gorgeous! How big is your male now?


 
Thanks, to everyone.

He is a big boy, he is approximately 22" at the shoulders and tipping the scale at 55 lbs at just 19 weeks.

Someone mentioned videos, so I will get a picture of him sprinting - he does not walk he literally sprints for blocks. I know it sounds strange but it will make sense once you see the video, he has amazing stamina.


----------



## tank101

Wow what handsome pups!!! are your pups from the same person? I met a wolf dog once and she was stunning. She was 13 year young and looked great. I was walking a puppy and he was jumping everywhere(was only 4 months old and hyper) and she sat and just watched him and even eniffed him a little. She let me pet her and she took it in stride. I forgot to ask the owner but maybe you will know. Are they usually like that or was she just well trained and with age just calmer?


----------



## stealthq

One of the equitation instructors where I used to ride owned several wolf dogs. The oldest male was one she had raised, and the others were rescues, I believe. She lived out in the country, which was fortunate since every last one of them was a big howler and digger. 

She used to bring them out to the stable and let them loose. They never bothered any of the barn dogs or cats. They were very neutral towards people - they'd allow you to pet them without any show of nervousness or aggression, but it was clear they preferred to be left alone. They used to wander around her in the middle of the ring during riding lessons. I hated it, because I had the only horse that recognized them as a threat, and if they got within 10 ft. of her, my mare'd do her darnedest to charge and trample or kick them.

Unfortunately, every last one of those dogs died young of very aggressive cancers. I don't think any of them made it past 8 years old. At the time I was under the impression that was not unusual for wolf-dog crosses (this was ~20 yrs. ago), like bloat is not unusual in GSDs, but perhaps the people commenting were just blowing smoke.


----------



## mosul210

tank101 said:


> Wow what handsome pups!!! are your pups from the same person? I met a wolf dog once and she was stunning. She was 13 year young and looked great. I was walking a puppy and he was jumping everywhere(was only 4 months old and hyper) and she sat and just watched him and even eniffed him a little. She let me pet her and she took it in stride. I forgot to ask the owner but maybe you will know. Are they usually like that or was she just well trained and with age just calmer?


Mine came from different breeders. My female is actually a little higher content than my male - once you know what to look for you will see the difference too.

By nature wolfdogs are very skittish around people, but with much socialization you can train them to be comfortable around humans. I try to expose mine to humans by walking them several times a week.


----------



## Stosh

Your dogs are gorgeous!
Do you tell people, especially neighbors that they're wolf hybrids? A friend of mine had one that was intentionally poisoned and now wished he had never told anyone- he had some complaints from neighbors concerned about their little kids' safety even though the dog was completely contained.


----------



## mosul210

Stosh said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous!
> Do you tell people, especially neighbors that they're wolf hybrids? A friend of mine had one that was intentionally poisoned and now wished he had never told anyone- he had some complaints from neighbors concerned about their little kids' safety even though the dog was completely contained.


Thanks and good question. I usually do not tell people they are wolfdogs. For many reasons one being the negative stigma associated with the word wolf. Another reason is even though it is currently legal to own a wolfdog in my area it may not be allowed in the future. I would hate to do anything that would put my animal in any danger. Personally I feel its unfortunate how some breeds are targeted regardless of the individual animal - pitbulls and rotties come to mind.


----------



## Sue Smart

As someone who has been reading Dana Stabenow/Kate Shugak books I'm really interested. I'm in love with Mutt the half wolf/husky in the books.:wub:


----------



## Mjxx

He is so handsome,I don't think he's dangerous one bit.
There are no bad dogs just bad owners which I'm positive your not a bad owner at all.
I always look at my dog and see a beautiful,wild animal in him.
congrats Mjxx and Barney.
I'd love to hear more about him.


----------



## mosul210

My wolfdogs competing for attention


----------



## Sam_Isaacks

I can't help but think that my Mischa may have some Wolf in her. I'm sure the likelyhood is rather low, but I'm still not convinced she doesn't. A few things making me think this are her Coloring for one.. She is black and has a white cross pattern on her chest that extends up to her lower muzzle as well as the white markings on her paws and around the base of her tail.

Her back doesn't have a slope to it either, as Shepherds are known to have. Her upper body is also filling out quite a bit and I think she is going to have a very large head when she is done growing. 

She has a reddish rust color on her chest and stomach that is only visible in the sun and has the double coat feature that I believe shepherds are known for. Her muzzle is also more pointed rather than square like most Shepherds I've seen. 

Another thing that I didn't even train her to do is that she will not, absolutly will not deficate in our yard. She goes out of her way to go to the woods to do this. She has done this since we got her and in no way did I train her to do this. 

I don't know.. really think about having a dna test done on her to help determine what exactly she is. I've had my dna tested for genealogical purposes, so why not have my faithful companions?! Its a 75 dollar test, which is relatively cheap for dna testing. I think I've just talke myself into it! 

One last thing she does that I find unusual and I don't believe this would point towards any Wolf ancestry, is that she crosses her "arms". Shes done this since she we had her as well. Anyone else ever had Shepherds or Shepherd mixes do this? 

Sorry in advance if I've hijacked this thread


----------



## msvette2u

> , is that she crosses her "arms". Shes done this since she we had her as well. Anyone else ever had Shepherds or Shepherd mixes do this?


Many dogs do that, actually.
Also since wolf-mixes are illegal in many places, you'd best leave well enough alone and not waste the money on a DNA test. 
JMO of cours.


----------



## Sam_Isaacks

msvette2u said:


> Many dogs do that, actually.
> Also since wolf-mixes are illegal in many places, you'd best leave well enough alone and not waste the money on a DNA test.
> JMO of cours.


I checked on it and they aren't regulated in Kentucky. So no harm would come to her if she did infact have Wolf blood. Even if she does have recent Wolf ancestry, I'm thinking it would be a couple to a few generations back. 

Heres a list of all the States and their laws pertaining to the issue. 

Wolf Hybrid Breeders File


----------



## Syaoransbear

Sam_Isaacks said:


> I checked on it and they aren't regulated in Kentucky. So no harm would come to her if she did infact have Wolf blood. Even if she does have recent Wolf ancestry, I'm thinking it would be a couple to a few generations back.
> 
> Heres a list of all the States and their laws pertaining to the issue.
> 
> Wolf Hybrid Breeders File


I checked too and I read that you need a permit to own any hybrid above 25% in kentucky. At least that's what I think it means.

NWA, Legislative Issues - State Regulations

But after looking at the pictures of your dog, no, your dog doesn't have any wolf. Here's a good site for learning how to identify wolfdog characteristics Home - Wolf-dog Education...


----------



## Sam_Isaacks

Syaoransbear said:


> I checked too and I read that you need a permit to own any hybrid above 25% in kentucky. At least that's what I think it means.
> 
> NWA, Legislative Issues - State Regulations
> 
> But after looking at the pictures of your dog, no, your dog doesn't have any wolf. Here's a good site for learning how to identify wolfdog characteristics Home - Wolf-dog Education...


Cool! Thanks for the links! I don't think she has any Wolf in her either, especially after reading that site. I've just had numerous comments on her looking like a wolf and I can see where they're coming from. At the same time though, I've seen many a Shepherd with lighter eyes give off that impression as well. 

I'm just trying to rule that possibility out, as I have no idea what her parents look like. I am going to do the test on her. I'm very big into genealogy and well if anyone who is reading this is as well, then you know once you get the bug its hard to shake. Especially if you have a mysterious ancestor and are on the verge of discovering where they came from. 

Thanks again for the links.


----------

